# This will get your heart started for the day



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

Just flipping around the news and ran across this clip. Holy crap ...

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

WoooooWEEEEEeeeeeeee!!!

Man that was a rush. Those guys are living. That's living. Makes me feel like . . . . . I'll live longer than them lol. Seriously that was cool thanks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, what a rush, that's skiing! I haven't skied in years but I don't think my years of blue trail experience or half a dozen static line jumps would prepare me for that. Kudos to those those guys/gals and the products like the GoPro that lets us in on what it may be like.


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow! How cool is that?


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 17, 2014)

My stomach turnover there for a second WOW that is COOL!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2014)

That looks really cool, but awfully cold! I would never in a million years have the stones to do that, but it's neat to see!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 18, 2014)

Been there, done that. Lol.
just kidding. Not for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2014)

No stinking way! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2014)

Tony said:


> That looks really cool, but awfully cold! I would never in a million years have the stones to do that, but it's neat to see!



I would've done it back in my day but not now. I'll limit myself to zip lines bungee scuba and jumping out of planes on occasion. Sure would have loved to have done a base jump too but probably wouldn't try that now even if given the chance.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 19, 2014)

That was so cool, I wasn't expecting the cliff to be where they were and the look-back shot of the avalanche was sweet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2014)

After that I started looking at some of the other crazy videos. I just wonder what in the hell was wrong with the person who did these stunts first...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2014)

There's no end to them Scott. Check out the wing suit flyers. One or two each year or two. I would do the wing suit even now I just wouldn't try to follow the terrain of a mountain like they do, nor do it from a base jump. Here's what I mean you may have seen it neary 30 million have and I have watched it probably 1/1,000,000 of those times . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2014)

Scott this would be the ultimate adrenaline rush for me. Jumping to earth from the edge of the atmosphere.

Joe Kittinger did it first . . .






Felix Baumgatrtner did it a couple years ago and doubled Joe's altitiude but I think what Joe did was more impressive just because the technology Kittinger had available was far less that what this guy had . . .






Not to take away from Felix at all. Both jumps were incredible. I would take the plunge in a heartbeat given the chance. What a rush it would be.


----------

